# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فلم كربلاء أرض الطف

## وردة البستان

اضع بين أيديكم أول فلم بالرسوم المتحركة 

يحكي قصة الأمام الحسين عليه السلام 

فهو يحاكي كل العقول صغارا وكبارا

فلم كربلاء أرض الطف

تحياتي ونسألكم الدعاء..


وردة البستان

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي على الطرح الرائع
رحم الله والديك ماتصري
جعله ربي في ميزان اعمالك
ويعطيك ربي الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكور اخوي على مرورك نورت


تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------

